# Most unusual tractor Modification?



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Out taking pictures today and stumbled across this.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1e79da8b-1b54-675d-4d60-28cc7b709ec5&size=>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

pritty cool is that yours 

BTW the is it


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

what is it??


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *what is it?? *


it's a ham sandwich maker


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Actually I was hoping you could tell me what it is, I have no idea.
In the middle are step pullys with a flat belt and a clutch on the left end. I'll have to go back and look closer when it's nicer out.

That was not the picture I meant to post, this one is the tractor. It was just a couple of blocks from the mystery machine.




<imc src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=14b964e7-5146-5cf7-48fc-4e3d27ad4ae7&size=>


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Still not the right picture. Bear with me.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

jbetts i PM'd u


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=14b964e7-5146-5cf7-48fc-4e3d27ad4ae7&size=>


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=14b964e7-5146-5cf7-48fc-4e3d27ad4ae7&size=> *



WOW!!!! whats with the seat by the wheel? where is that???


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=14b964e7-5146-5cf7-48fc-4e3d27ad4ae7&size=> *


is that home made


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

is that a f-20? i cant tell if it has the drop axles or not


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *WOW!!!! whats with the seat by the wheel? where is that??? *


it's a home make mary go round


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

nvm it has drop axles. its gotta be a f-20 or f-30. could be a regular as it looks like its got the open steering gear but i think they musta modified that for the new front end.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Jbetts13 has it right, its a homemade merry go round, albeit a vertical one (maybe the first ferris wheel?) There's a seat on the other wheel also. I'll find out more about it when I get a chance.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

:furious: is that really what they made it for hahahaha


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll hazard a guess. Maybe it is a very, very old attempt at a detasseling machine. I could see someone sitting in the seats, cutting the tassels off, while that contraption rode above the corn?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

No homergreg, I do not think it is a detasseling machine because if you cut the tassel off a corn stalk it will grow back, I know that as I used to detassel corn for a summer job when I was kid and the easiliest way to detassel corn is pull the sucker straight out with a twisting motion. That way it cannot grow back.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *Out taking pictures today and stumbled across this.
> 
> <img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1e79da8b-1b54-675d-4d60-28cc7b709ec5&size=> *




OK I will guess.......

Eather a tire lath, or grinder for the main driver tires on a steam locomotive.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Okay, more info on the tractor. I was told this morning that it indeed was used for de-tasseling corn. Of course the seats were originally set so they didn't go up and down, they were modified as shown for a local parade. The questions that arise from that knowledge are how in the heck could they go slow enough and what about traction as there is no evidence of slats on the smooth wheels.

No ideas on the other machine yet. The idea of it being for trimming locomotive wheels doesn't sound unreasonable.


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

Hurray! What did I win?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Very odd tractor i know i sure wouldn't want to be sitting on them seats going up and down And as far as that other thing all i can think of is a big winch.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

also are the back wheels homemade? looks like a rim with just metal type spokes that someone just put on and wrapped a metal band around it


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Prize for the correct tractor modification identification is a ride on the outer seat. You must furnish your own transportation here though. The really big prize is for identifying the other gizmo.:hooray:


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

Cool, but it had better be a slow ride, I might hurl.

Could the other gizmo is a drive mechanism from a grain elevator? I could see that thing turning a big belt.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homergreg _
> *Cool, but it had better be a slow ride, I might hurl.
> 
> Could the other gizmo is a drive mechanism from a grain elevator? I could see that thing turning a big belt. *


I have worked in many a grain elevator and i have never seen that.
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree with you Jody, I do not think it is for a grain elevator but I think like someone else that it might be a tire grinder or if its on a wagon maybe a threshing machine.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *I agree with you Jody, I do not think it is for a grain elevator but I think like someone else that it might be a tire grinder or if its on a wagon maybe a threshing machine. *


Would a threshing machine have those step up/down pullys on it though? Defently some form of machining tool. Looking at the base on it, it was not ment to move anywhere. And with the size of the plate/spindle/whatever on the end, I cant think of anything else it would do.


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I have worked in many a grain elevator and i have never seen that.
> Jody *


I've only been in a few grain elevators, and every time I was in one somebody said, "Back away from that kid, before you kill somebody!" :dazed:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

*forklift attachment...*

Forklift attachment....
<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Power%20King/MVC-529S.JPG>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats COOL Kevin how well does it work:question: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: forklift attachment...*



> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz _
> *Forklift attachment....
> <img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Power%20King/MVC-529S.JPG> *


Now that has got to be one of the coolest and most inventive attachments I have seen yet! :thumbsup:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I think I saw one on a ford N series once. Thats soo cool.
Ryan


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

New Project Kevin?? I saw the one you had on a, what was it a Sears Suburban, I think?

Looks like you dug up another Powerking. They are AWSOME tractors.

Howabout some details???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Never seen one of those before. What is it?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief,
You have never seen a Power King tractor? or never seen a fork lift on one ? Kevin is one of those wonderful craftsmen that can build something out of nothing.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Never heard of a Power King but he did a nice job building it! :thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Power King tractors are somehow related to the old Economy and Jim Dandy tractors. They were compact utility tractors, before anyone thought up the term "compact utility". I'm guessing that they originated in the 1940s and for some reason were/are popular in Pennsylvania and NJ. They were not pretty, but built strong and designed for small farming chores as opposed to just being a lazy man's mower Came with a 3 speed manual tranny, and some had (2) 3 speed trannys end to end which gave you a whole bunch of speed options in forward and reverse. The last ones made had hydroststic available and a nicer styled hood, but most folks seem to like the older ones. Here is a pic of a late model Power King:

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=11775246-6974-7939-6bf3-3e7f78b824bf&size=>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Power King built this same model in different paint for Snapper a few years ago. I just recently read that the company still exists and still makes parts, but has not built any tractors in the last few years. I don't really know what happened to cause production to stop on tractors, but to continue on parts.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Check out what this 1992 Power King is bringing on Ebay! And the reserve was not yet hit at $3500!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=50377&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

>>The questions that arise from that knowledge are how in the heck could they go slow enough and what about traction as there is no evidence of slats on the smooth wheels.<<

Because of it's parade use, I would imagine they cut the slats off.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Check out what this 1992 Power King is bringing on Ebay! And the reserve was not yet hit at $3500!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=50377&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1 *


That ones nice, but always liked the old style PK's. Would LOVE to find a nice old 1824 for cheap.[BTW the PK's model numbers ment something. The first two were the engine HP, the last two were the rear wheel size. So a 1824 was a 18HP, with 24" rear wheels.] I think a PK would fite GREAT in my garage with the Ingersoll's and Greavelys.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I bought this Power-King for $1000.00 at the last auction...
Fork-lift attachment cost me $40.00...
New hydro-hose $25.00
Weights in front of tractor $40.00 (auction)

I'm off to another auction this Saturday...


----------

